# Error: C++ Compiler not installed bei KDEBASE

## Nighthawk

"Error: C++ Compiler not installed" bei KDEBASE

Miost, deiosen Fehler hatte ich letztens auch schon, dachte es liegt an den fehlenden Cxxflags, habe aber alles nue gemacht und emerge KDEBASE geht wieder mal nicht.

Bleibt immer bei net-printer hängen.

woran kann das liegen.

DAs System ist basic bis auf prozilla und mp3blaster  :Smile: 

Wäre über Hilfe sehr sehr dankbar.

Muss ich noch etwas davor ibnstallieren weil das wird meines erachtens bei www.gentoo.de nicht beschrieben

thx im voraus

----------

## Beforegod

@nighthawk :

Also 

a)Wäre nett wennDu etwas auf Deine Schreibweise achten würdest.

Deine Beiträge sind immer etwas schwierig zu verstehen.

b)

Hast Du zuf. gcc-3.2.1-r6(oder höher) installiert.

Wenn ja, probier mal folgendes

```

env-update

source /etc/profile

```

Und versuch danach nochmal kdebase zu installieren!

----------

## Nighthawk

Ja, ich werde mehr auf miene Schreibweise achten.

Danke, ich werde es direkt einmal ausprobieren.

----------

## Nighthawk

achso die beiden Befehle habe ich schon gemacht, bringt es etwas den wert bei cxxflags in der make.conf auf -02 zu ändern?

----------

## Dimitri

Hier lesen: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=20591

Dim

----------

## Nighthawk

Ich versucher es nocheinmal, die make.con bleibt dabei fast unangetastet.

Aus -03 wird -02 und dann mal schauen ob es geht.

Finde das ganze sehr komisch, dass cih etwas falsch mache glaube oder hoffe ich zumindest nicht  :Smile: 

Wenn das wider nicht klappt höre ich besser auf und nehme wieder SUSE, da ihr mir glaube ich dann auch nicht mehr wirklich weiterhelfen könnt  :Sad: 

----------

## Headhunter123

Mach dich mal mit der Shellvariable USE vertraut (rtfm, you remember  :Wink: )

----------

## Nighthawk

Also ich habe jetzt nocheinmal alles neu gemach t mke2fs usw.

habe wieder mp3blaster usw emerged.

Jetzt gebe ich Kde base ein und der MR. Gentoo behauptet doch tatsächlich wieder es gäbe keinen C++ Compiler

Das stimmt nicht!!!!

aufgefallen ist mir das gentoo bei emerge -p die PRogramme nicht in der Reihenfolge wie bei dem FAQ von www.gentoo.de ausgibt, kann der Fehler daliegen, das gentoo die reihenfolge nicht beachtet und so Programme fehlen?

HELP PLEASE

----------

## Headhunter123

Hast du meinen Post überhaupt gelesen ?

Naja, um auf deine Frage einzugehen :

Wie hast du ohne C++ Compiler deinen mp3blaster/prozilla installiert ? Antwort : Gar nicht. Folge : Der C++ compiler ist installiert.

Mach einfach mal ein emerge gcc -p, dann wirst du sehen dass er da ist  :Smile: 

Die Reihenfolge in der die Pakete aufgelistet werden spielt keine Rolle. Du musst auch bedenken dass das GentooFAQ ein paar Monate älter ist, und somit nicht mehr die aktuellen Pakete aufgelistet sind.

----------

## Nighthawk

Jojo, weißt du wo die USE variable beschrieben wird?

Ausser in  Gentoo?

----------

## Nighthawk

Achja und wegen mp3blaster, ich dachte der braucht nur den c Compiler.

Ausserdem warum bracuhte genau wieder ich als noob die Use variablen wenn es überall so geht heh, gemein ist das doch.

ABer was man nicht alles amcht, also wenn du hast poste bitte mal ein FAQ

----------

## Nighthawk

so und schon wieder, xfree klappt nur net-printer nicht.

Kann man net-printer nicht einfach entfernen oder wie?

----------

## Nighthawk

VIelleciht habe ich selber was gefunden was bei mir inde der gentoo konfig falsch ist.

Bei mir bricht gentoo ja immer bei net-printer ab, net heißt doch eigentlcih drucker im netz oder bin ich komplett falsch.

Falls das stimmt habe ichvielelciht einen falschen eintrag 

in nano -w /etc/hostname gesetzt.

Was muss da eigentlich rein? Habe ich damals keine erklärung für gefunden

----------

## Headhunter123

Bei mir steht da nur "jojo" drinne (d.h. der name wie mein rechner heißt)

----------

## Nighthawk

hmm das habe ich acuh.

Ne dann wars das doch nciht.

 :Sad: (((

Mist das muss doch irgendwie gehen

----------

## Nighthawk

Was heißt das,wenn beim emerge net-rinter beim compileiren kommt:

gcc: unrecognize option "-02"???

----------

## Nighthawk

mache im mom mal emerg gcc vielleicht hilft das ja

----------

## Dimitri

Nein stop.

Hast Du -O2 oder -02 geschrieben?

Das O muss der Buchstabe O sein nicht die Ziffer 0 (Null)

Dim

----------

## Nighthawk

Achso ich habe 0 Zahl 2 geschrieben, wer soll das denn wissen also großes O

ich versuchs mal

----------

## Nighthawk

Hat jetzt bei emerge KDE base mit Buchstabe O auch nicht geklappt.

Muss ich nocheinmal alles neu machen?

Sind jetzt irgendwo die Werte falsch?

Muss ich ganz neu anfangen?

Der rest ging ales mit -02 als Zahl

----------

## Dimitri

Weisst Du man darf jeden Fehler machen, aber en nur einmal. Und wenn Du's geschaft hast, bist weisst Du über manches (ich sag nur net-printer) mehr also andere.

Dim

PS: Wenn's garnicht anders geht, dann kompilier die ganzen Abhängigkeiten von kde einzeln und wenn nur noch net-printers übrig bleibt dann sag --nodeps beim emergen

----------

## Nighthawk

danke fpr den rat

--nodeps was heißt das?

----------

## Dimitri

--nodeps bedeutet, dass er das Paket compiliert ohne jedoch vorher seine Abhängigkeiten aufzulösen.

Gibt auch --onlydeps, da werden nur die Anhängigkeiten aber nicht das Paket selbst installiert.

Dim

----------

## Headhunter123

Ich hab gehört dass es seit neusten in Gentoo ein Hilfesystem gibt...

Nennt sich man (man emerge in deinem Fall). Anscheinend ist die Kunde von dessen Existenz noch nicht an alle Gentoo User vorgedrungen.

Versuchs einfach mal, es hilft

----------

